# Making your own prajiouds



## 8Weapons

I was wondering if anyone knew how the make your own prajiouds. I know that they can be purchased online, but our school is utilizing them as a ranking structure and we need certain color variations. I've check with local crafts stores to see if they have materials close to the arm bands that I currently have from muaythaifactory and they don't. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grado

I don't know is this you want to
maybe can help you
check this


----------

